# Your gonna need a tissue



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Enjoy


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Poor things can't even use hearing protection, they gonna be deaf


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Texas T said:


> Poor things can't even use hearing protection, they gonna be deaf


Just to be clear, u did see the boobies right? I wasn't looking in there ears to see if the had insertable hearing protection or not, i was looking at BOOBS. LoL Maybe watch it again and let the producers worry about the noise if there was any(speical effect) , because it was a commercial and it had boobies in it 

Eta: Not to get off topic but plugs like these are hard to see. And they dont distract from the boobies andass


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Just maintaining total situational awareness. 
When I went through CHL training with DPS they wouldn't allow anything but muffs (ear) on the firing line. Said that hearing loss still occurs with plugs, that the sound goes through the bone behind your ear and into your hearing area.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Only one of those girls could shoot. She never blinked while shooting. Others had their eyes closed. See, I watched.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Your right Charlie !*



CHARLIE said:


> Only one of those girls could shoot. She never blinked while shooting. Others had their eyes closed. See, I watched.


I had to watch it several time before I notice there eyes , nice catch Charlie


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Bad cheek welds, stance could use improvement. Lack of Eye protection was a huge no-no. 

Makes me want to put my Noveske's in the back of the safe.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

One was drinking beer. That's a total no-no when doing anything with firearms.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

It's pathetic when gun companies need to use human meat to sell their wares while showing all the rules of gun safety are ignored. 
Bravo to Noveske for showing the world what they're made of.

Glad I don't own any of their guns & never will.



.


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

Good Night ! It's a commercial. With hot girls. And guns. And lasers. And tactical flashlights. And even a beer. Most red-blooded, red-necked American men would call that a little small part of The American Dream. Some of you have probably convinced the OP to never post anything again to 2coolfishing. Unbelievable. SMH.:headknock


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

There were guns in that video??


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

prarie dog said:


> There were guns in that video??


I saw some bigguns in the video


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bull Red Daddy said:


> Good Night ! It's a commercial. With hot girls. And guns. And lasers. And tactical flashlights. And even a beer. Most red-blooded, red-necked American men would call that a little small part of The American Dream. Some of you have probably convinced the OP to never post anything again to 2coolfishing. Unbelievable. SMH.:headknock


:cheers: green to u sir


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Bull Red Daddy said:


> Good Night ! It's a commercial. With hot girls. And guns. And lasers. And tactical flashlights. And even a beer. Most red-blooded, red-necked American men would call that a little small part of The American Dream. Some of you have probably convinced the OP to never post anything again to 2coolfishing. Unbelievable. SMH.:headknock


Nothing hot about those fat girls I can see.
Drinking booze while shooting........check.
No eye protection.............check.
No ear protection..............check.

Their gun sales must be in the dumps when they hire gutter girls from Philly who are being demoralized to the level of a street walker.

Their guns are no better than a Colt or Bushy & yet the real idiots are those who bought their over priced piece of aluminum.

I'm glad this country is finally going down the tube.
In another year we will start sorting out the gene pool.
Then we can bring back some real morals & respect.

.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I agree! They should have been wearing berka's.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Bass-Tracker said:


> It's pathetic when gun companies need to use human meat to sell their wares while showing all the rules of gun safety are ignored.
> Bravo to Noveske for showing the world what they're made of.
> 
> Glad I don't own any of their guns & never will.
> ...


You know how I know you're gay?


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

bearintex said:


> You know how I know you're gay?


A fox smell it's own hole.

My girl has more class & morals than those gutter girls ever thought of having.
My girl doesn't need to advertise her cute looks & she's smart enough to not invite attention from deviant predators with obvious mental issues like so many in the world today.

You sound like, you wish you were as lucky as me.
The world is full of dirty ole men with issues..........

.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Well lets see some pics then! You said they were fat, so, lets see your bassis for comparison.


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*wow*

interesting that someone can call for a return to morals & respect and say:

"Nothing hot about those fat girls I can see."

"& yet the real idiots are those who bought their over priced piece of aluminum."

"than those gutter girls"

"The world is full of dirty ole men with issues"

all comments about other that i assume you do not know.
better learn to give respect if you want to receive it.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

If you dont like, guns, beers or vag, OAF isnt for you.


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

FishermanSteve said:


> interesting that someone can call for a return to morals & respect and say:
> 
> "Nothing hot about those fat girls I can see."
> 
> ...


Green to you sir :cheers:


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Bass-Tracker said:


> It's pathetic when gun companies need to use human meat to sell their wares while showing all the rules of gun safety are ignored.
> Bravo to Noveske for showing the world what they're made of.
> 
> Glad I don't own any of their guns & never will.
> ...


So you dont like chicks or guns? im guessing both.


----------

